# Free Library of Philadelphia



## craftymac (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello - I'm new to the Kindle.  I have the Kindle Fire HD 16 GB.    My problem is trying to download audiobooks with the Free Library of Philadelphia.  I do have the Overdrive App on my Kindle.  I go into advanced search, chose a mystery or suspense audiobook, available now, and search.  When I chose my book, I click on "borrow", and it says to go to my bookshelf.  The books are listed but when I try to listen to one, I usually only get the intro and it shuts down.  I have no idea what I am doing wrong.  I have gone to the on line chat, but I just don't understand their terminology/directions.  I was able to download the first Harry Potter book, have no idea how I did it...but can't seem to download anymore.  What am I missing?

Also, I have been charging my Kindle with the USB cable that came with it, but when I checked into the FAQ's it says not charge it with a USB.  How is this to be charged?  Is there something else I need to buy?

Sorry for all the questions.  I'm new to this, and still can't believe this awesome toy did not come with a printed manual.

Thank you in advance for any help in this matter.

Craftymac


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Craftymac,

welcome to KindleBoards!

And congratulations on your Kindle Fire HD!

Your second  question, first.  The Fire needs more juice than most USB ports can provide; if you have a USB wall plug charger for another device, such as an iPhone or other phone or device charger, you can  use that.  Amazon has a Powerfast charger that's frequently on sale for $9.99 that you can pick up.

Let me fiddle with audiobooks from the FLP.  I've never downloaded audiobooks from there; only ebooks.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A couple of thoughts on your problems with Overdrive Audiobooks from the Free Library.  It may be that the book hasn't fully downloaded when you try to listen to it.  Or that the book is in several parts and they haven't all been downloaded.

The one I tried worked fine, but it was in 10 parts and took a while to download.

Betsy


----------



## craftymac (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you Betsy.  I downloaded one audiobook (have NO idea how I did it), and it took nearly 2 hours to completely download.  The screen showed part 1 part 2, etc...down to part 8.  I Know my Harry Potter audiobook didn't give me that screen.  

I will check into the powerfast charger...I did use my husbands electronic cigarette charger today with my Kindle USB cable and it only took about 4 hours (compared to overnight using my computer and USB).

I am so excited with this awesome Kindle.... and I know I'll have a lot of questions.  I am so glad "Sewnmachine" from the Cricut message boards directed me here....

thanks again ! 

CraftyMac


----------



## craftymac (Feb 4, 2013)

can you explain the steps to download the audiobooks?  I chose a book, then click on the "download" word.  It takes a minute or two, then  the cover of the book appears and underneath it says "go to bookshelf".  I clock on that, and it takes me to my list, and I click on the tab that says "download MP3 Audiobook".  From there, after I click on the download, it takes me back to the bookshelf, and when I click on the book all I get is the intro and then it shuts off.  What step am I missing?

Thanks in advance for any help!

Mac


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Do you still have the Harry Potter audiobook on your fire?  If so there may not be enough room on your Fire to download another one.  Audiobook files take up more room than ebook files do and the later Harry Potter books where huge.


----------



## craftymac (Feb 4, 2013)

no, after I listened to the Harry Potter book I returned/deleted it.  I downloaded another audiobook called Wits End which took over 6 hours to download.  I also did the "If You Ask Me" by Betty White, and although it kept telling me there was an error in the download, I was able to listen to it the next day at work.  I think it played about 3 hours but it was the complete book.  

Can I charge the Kindle while an audiobook is downloading?  Since it takes several hours to download one audiobook, sometimes the battery is down pretty low.  (My sister-in-law has the Nook and she said if she shuts it off to charge it takes about an hour, but if she leaves it turned on it takes about 4 hours.).  I always shut down when I charge my Kindle.

Thanks all !

Mac


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, you should be able to charge it while you download.

It does sound like books are taking a long time to download?  You might try downloading from a different WiFi location.  Granted, I didn't try Harry Potter, but the books I downloaded, even in several parts, were a matter of tens of minutes, not hours.

Betsy


----------

